# need help....facebook



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I made a mess of trying to set up a facebook page.

I filled out the information, got an email verification some time ago. Tried to log into account today and cannot; so started setting up another account using same email address. Now there is apparent confusion and I don't know how to straighten it out.

Every attempt I make to find out what to do only sends me to "automated" information that is not helpful

I need to delete the initial account, then use a different name with the same email address as had been used with the initial account. Can anyone direct me in this?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, I would also say click the "forgot password" or if there is a forgot user name, try that. Also, when the same thing happened to me, I had to wait 24 hours between attempts. I do not know how I finally fixed it. It is frustrating and a mess but once you get it working, it is worth it as a tool.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I managed to change the password; but it is the user name I am having problems with; and since I tried to start a new one in my attempt to fix it, my account is seen as suspicious. 

I hand-wrote the company about this and hope they can help me fix it.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Is it an option to create a new email ID and start over?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've tried that too. I finally wrote the company a personal letter..not email. So, I'm hoping someone in that office will respond and help me straighten this mess out.


----------

